# LOWRIDERFEST 08 - JUNE 1ST, QUALCOMM, SAN DIEGO ∙



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

*LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!*

FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN! HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!

REGISTRATION SHOULD OPEN NEXT WEEK! THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BIG SHOWS FOR THIS YEAR, SO DON'T MISS OUT!

FOR MORE INFO, LOGON TO: http://www.lowriderfest.com


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE NEW CARS AND NEW MEMBERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD. TEMPTING


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 03:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)

SICK, SD NEEDS A BIG SHOW


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinRider562_@Mar 13 2008, 02:13 PM~10160833
> *SICK, SD NEEDS A BIG SHOW
> *


SIMON LRM SKIPPED US THIS YEAR


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 03:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 04:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: I'LL HIT UP THE (909) BOYS ON THIS ONE.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 14 2008, 12:11 PM~10168022
> *SIMON LRM SKIPPED US THIS YEAR
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
YOU GUYS PROBABLY HAVEN'T HEARD OF THE INDOOR SHOW EVERY YEAR!


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 25 2008, 11:46 AM~10251909
> *:uh:  :uh:
> YOU GUYS PROBABLY HAVEN'T HEARD OF THE INDOOR SHOW EVERY YEAR!
> *



indoor show in Sept....... Hell Ya


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 03:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


IS THERE A HOP AND WAS THE RULES IF THIS IS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MIGHT HAVE TO SKIP THIS AND WAIT FOR THE INDOOR SHOW. ITS ON THE SAME DAY AS THE PUERTO RICAN FESTIVAL AND STREETLOW IN COSTA MESA :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 26 2008, 09:15 PM~10264161
> *MIGHT HAVE TO SKIP THIS AND WAIT FOR THE INDOOR SHOW. ITS ON THE SAME DAY AS THE PUERTO RICAN FESTIVAL AND STREETLOW IN COSTA MESA  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


MAN! I FORGOT! NITE LIFE CC SANTA BARBARA CUSTOM LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY TOO! :angry: THAT'S COOL THOUGH. CAN GO BACK TO THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW NEXT YEAR. ME AND THE BOY'S WILL CHECK THIS SHOW OUT.


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 03:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

damn!! only one pass for bike entry :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

same date as Streetlow Magazine Show :banghead:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT A HOMIE FROM THE (626) ROLLIN DOWN.


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

If I am correct.............this is the second LOWRIDERFEST event produced by my homies Ed and Emil(theyhave successfully produced the EXTREME AUTOFEST import car shows throughout California for several years now).

I am not at all surprised that they decided to try a lowrider car show again............ESPECIALLY since LRM and DUB "both" dropped San Diego permanently off of their tour lists !!!!!

These guys throw GREAT car shows period...............and I am sure you will enjoy them as I have over the years as a competitor in both their import and lowrider events !!!!!!!!!!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10339507
> *If I am correct.............this is the second LOWRIDERFEST event produced by my homies Ed and Emil(theyhave successfully produced the EXTREME AUTOFEST import car shows throughout California for several years now).
> 
> I am not at all surprised that they decided to try a lowrider car show again............ESPECIALLY since LRM and DUB "both" dropped San Diego permanently off of their tour lists !!!!!
> ...


DUB STILL HAS SAN DIEGO BUT ITS THE SAME DAY AS THE LRM SUPERSHOW :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 04:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


YOU CAN COUNT ON THE 'INDIVIDUALS CC. SAN DIEGO' TO REPRESENT IN FULL FORCE :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 4 2008, 11:20 PM~10339507
> *If I am correct.............this is the second LOWRIDERFEST event produced by my homies Ed and Emil(theyhave successfully produced the EXTREME AUTOFEST import car shows throughout California for several years now).
> 
> I am not at all surprised that they decided to try a lowrider car show again............ESPECIALLY since LRM and DUB "both" dropped San Diego permanently off of their tour lists !!!!!
> ...


HEY GIRL !! WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU ??? HAVEN'T SEEN YA AT THE SHOWS LATELY. DO YOU STILL HAVE THAT MUSTANG ??


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Weeeeeell..........I love lowriding so much that I decided to step back and take a short break before I got burned out on it.........THAT and a few other things like recovering from the years of being financially drained from investing in Young Hogg's video productions and "King of the Street Nationwide Tour" events..........the crappy ass airbag installation set-up done originally(originally) on the Mustang that inevitably has had to be completely overhauled by myself............the lack of space left in my livingroom for anymore trophies............and finally working to complete my Masters Degree in Education.

Although I have been absent in presence............I have religiously kept up through the eyes and ears of others and the info from LayitLow, SD's latest info and the outcomes of your picnics, hops and car show events.

I hope to be back out there if all goes well by this summer...........it's just been a long and tedius job though because I refuse to do a half-ass job on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the last three years I have been the detailer, engine and hydraulics mechanic for my road dog Jose from Strictly Family CC(otherwise known as HOTWHEELS here on LayitLow). For example........Hot Wheels has been "put on notice" officially by myself and he knows his ass needs to find time to come over and have me wax his hopper before the Chicano Park Day festival or he's in BIG TROUBLE !!!!

Although I have enjoyed living through Jose vicariously while temporarily indisposed...........you have NO IDEA how MUCH I have MISSED ALL OF YOU at the same time !!!!!

Thanks for asking about the stangster and I and we'll be seing you in the near future !!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: MUSTANG SALLI :biggrin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rida619 (Apr 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sicperro (Apr 23, 2008)

How do we register? Should be a good show!


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

$25 pre-reg. You can do it online: 

http://www.wantickets.com/EventDetail.aspx?e_id=39126

Or just download the form from the site, and send in


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

Groupe Car Club will be there1 uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

any word on the music performers yet?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BOOTH AND HOPPING CARS ALSO BEEN ASK TO DO THE HOP WILL FIND OUT ABOUT RULES AND CASH AND AWARDS WERE GOING TO DO IT KOOLAID STYLE SO BRING YOUR HOPPERS OUT FROM COAST TO COAST WILL HAVE FLIER SOON KOOLAID MADE BABY


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10339507
> *If I am correct.............this is the second LOWRIDERFEST event produced by my homies Ed and Emil(theyhave successfully produced the EXTREME AUTOFEST import car shows throughout California for several years now).
> 
> I am not at all surprised that they decided to try a lowrider car show again............ESPECIALLY since LRM and DUB "both" dropped San Diego permanently off of their tour lists !!!!!
> ...


bad thing is. Its the same day as the costa mesa show


----------



## rida619 (Apr 17, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear that but I WILL "personally" guarantee, as BOTH a show competitor(I have been more than fairly judged in both their past lowrider and import cars shows)and as an event coordinator(Ed and Emil have the sponsors,trophies, entertainment and venue plugs based upon their 10+ years as the successful owners of the import tour-EXTREME AUTOFEST), that it will be worth participating in this event !!!!!!

Their events are not only NHRA sanctioned......but they will be working with the guidance of the San Diego Lowrider Council, to make sure that the classes and judging for both the show vehicles and hop competitors are not only fair, but coincide with the standards expected by the lowrider community as well !!!!

MS


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang if it wasn't on the same day as the Costa Mesa Show I would be there.. :uh: I love to see San Diego Shows, The indoor show last year was banging and I posted a ton of pics on my myspace from that show.. :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

SD C.C. WILL B DER RLLN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


BENEFIT SHOW SAT. JULY 12


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rman619_@Mar 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10153122
> *LOWRIDERFEST 2008 RETURNS - SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST, 2008 - QUALCOMM STADIUM, SAN DIEGO, CA!
> 
> FULL CLASSES FOR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, EUROS, SUV'S, AND A MAJOR CAR HOP GONNA GO DOWN!  HOT BIKINI CONTEST, B-BOYS / BREAKERS & POP LOCKERS, AND SOME MUSIC ACTS TO BE ANNOUNCED!!
> ...


----------



## rida619 (Apr 17, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 23 2008, 08:16 PM~10489170
> *KOOLAID WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BOOTH AND HOPPING CARS ALSO BEEN ASK TO DO THE HOP WILL FIND OUT ABOUT RULES AND CASH AND AWARDS WERE GOING TO DO IT KOOLAID STYLE SO BRING YOUR HOPPERS OUT FROM COAST TO COAST WILL HAVE FLIER SOON    KOOLAID MADE BABY
> *


any word on that hop


----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## rida619 (Apr 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rida619_@May 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10617342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rida619_@May 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10617342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by rida619_@May 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10617342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rida619_@May 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10617342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

cancelled :angry:


----------



## LatinRider562 (Mar 13, 2008)

NOT CANCELLED. FULL ON.


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

that right full on koolaid LA wil be there to serve SD


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 15 2008, 05:59 PM~10665591
> *that right full on koolaid LA wil be there to serve SD
> *


----------



## mmejia (May 16, 2008)

Lowrider is going to be one of the biggest car shows of the year and Twisted Minds Bike Club is proud to be a part of that event this year. Come by my Twisted Minds three wheeler bike and say whats up.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

busy day for me, after that show, going to WWE One night Stand PPV at the Sports arena....


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 15 2008, 04:51 PM~10664181
> *cancelled :angry:
> *


 :uh: LOCO! YOU NEED TO STOP SMOKEN THAT CRACK :wow: BOY!  :yes: :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE IT SHOULD BE A KOOL DAY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Lowrider Fest 08 TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

WILL BE ATENDING THIS EVENT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

IT's FULL ON!

I'll be there broadcasting LIVE and selling my t-shirts from my Clonthing Line(X-Stilo).


----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

back bumper baby


----------



## rida619 (Apr 17, 2008)

If anyone needs hotel, PREMIER INNS (Mission Valley) 2484 Hotel Circle Place
(I-8 at Taylor Street Exit) San Diego, California 92108
(619) 291-8252. Mention the Qualcomm Stadium Car Show for discount.


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

11 days till the show....


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 15 2008, 06:59 PM~10665591
> *that right full on koolaid LA wil be there to serve SD
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@May 21 2008, 04:08 PM~10706932
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


YES YES YES YES


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

how is this gonna be a big event if u don't even got any decent music performers :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## rman619 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

RULES AND CATEGORIES IN HOP???

CASH PAY OUTS??.1ST PLACE ONLY??.............OR 2ND AND 3RD AS WELL??

TIME OF HOP??


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 15 2008, 03:51 PM~10664181
> *cancelled :angry:
> *


no, this is not the NO RUSH i mean GOLD RUSH TOUR.... 







Show is 6 days away :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nuestro Estilo C.C fron San diego will be there


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you sunday


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

so no rules or classes for the hop........?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

oh yeah..thumbs down for not answering the hop question.......not for the show............


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2008, 08:18 AM~10753056
> *oh yeah..thumbs down for not answering the hop question.......not for the show............
> *


Hey hit up Kool aid, He could answer the question. I dont think the promoter gets on here much so thats why your question wasnt answered.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2008, 05:31 PM~10689357
> *
> IT's FULL ON!
> 
> ...


 i alreay bought my t-shirt !!! at the st.berdoo show !!! they are nice !!! I THINK I'LL WEAR IT AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY !!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 28 2008, 08:23 AM~10753097
> *Hey hit up Kool aid,  He could answer the question.  I dont think the promoter gets on here much so thats why your question wasnt answered.
> *


kool aid been on here and past up the post and still didnt answer....................its cool........prolly go crenshaw again......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 29 2008, 04:01 PM~10285326
> *same date as Streetlow Magazine Show  :banghead:
> *


X2


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SINGLE STREET DOUBLE STREET LUX DOUBLE AND SINGLE RADICAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACE THOPHY AND MMMMONEY FOR 1ST PLACE WINNERS HOP OFF HEAD UP HOPPING ME AND U U AND THEM WHAT EVER BRING YOUR HOPPER STOP TRIPPING SD LV LA PHX CPT LBC WATTS SFS IE WESTCOAST VALLEY ALL CLUBS WELCOME , SHOPS ,STREET STARS BACKYARD BOGGIE ENJOY THE DAY WHAT EVERY SHOW U GO TO OR STREET KOOLAID  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SINGLE STREET DOUBLE STREET LUX DOUBLE AND SINGLE RADICAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACE THOPHY AND MMMMONEY FOR 1ST PLACE WINNERS HOP OFF HEAD UP HOPPING ME AND U U AND THEM WHAT EVER BRING YOUR HOPPER STOP TRIPPING SD LV LA PHX CPT LBC WATTS SFS IE WESTCOAST VALLEY ALL CLUBS WELCOME , SHOPS ,STREET STARS BACKYARD BOGGIE ENJOY THE DAY WHAT EVERY SHOW U GO TO OR STREET KOOLAID  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SINGLE STREET DOUBLE STREET LUX DOUBLE AND SINGLE RADICAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACE THOPHY AND MMMMONEY FOR 1ST PLACE WINNERS HOP OFF HEAD UP HOPPING ME AND U U AND THEM WHAT EVER BRING YOUR HOPPER STOP TRIPPING SD LV LA PHX CPT LBC WATTS SFS IE WESTCOAST VALLEY ALL CLUBS WELCOME , SHOPS ,STREET STARS BACKYARD BOGGIE ENJOY THE DAY WHAT EVERY SHOW U GO TO OR STREET KOOLAID  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SINGLE STREET DOUBLE STREET LUX DOUBLE AND SINGLE RADICAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACE THOPHY AND MMMMONEY FOR 1ST PLACE WINNERS HOP OFF HEAD UP HOPPING ME AND U U AND THEM WHAT EVER BRING YOUR HOPPER STOP TRIPPING SD LV LA PHX CPT LBC WATTS SFS IE WESTCOAST VALLEY ALL CLUBS WELCOME , SHOPS ,STREET STARS BACKYARD BOGGIE ENJOY THE DAY WHAT EVERY SHOW U GO TO OR STREET KOOLAID  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SINGLE STREET DOUBLE STREET LUX DOUBLE AND SINGLE RADICAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACE THOPHY AND MMMMONEY FOR 1ST PLACE WINNERS HOP OFF HEAD UP HOPPING ME AND U U AND THEM WHAT EVER BRING YOUR HOPPER STOP TRIPPING SD LV LA PHX CPT LBC WATTS SFS IE WESTCOAST VALLEY ALL CLUBS WELCOME , SHOPS ,STREET STARS BACKYARD BOGGIE ENJOY THE DAY WHAT EVERY SHOW U GO TO OR STREET KOOLAID  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SINGLE STREET DOUBLE STREET LUX DOUBLE AND SINGLE RADICAL SINGLE AND DOUBLE 1ST 2ND 3RD PLACE THOPHY AND MMMMONEY FOR 1ST PLACE WINNERS HOP OFF HEAD UP HOPPING ME AND U U AND THEM WHAT EVER BRING YOUR HOPPER STOP TRIPPING SD LV LA PHX CPT LBC WATTS SFS IE WESTCOAST VALLEY ALL CLUBS WELCOME , SHOPS ,STREET STARS BACKYARD BOGGIE ENJOY THE DAY WHAT EVERY SHOW U GO TO OR STREET KOOLAID  :0 :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 28 2008, 07:45 AM~10752901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

4 days.....oh the anticipation


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 29 2008, 09:07 AM~10761206
> *4 days.....oh the anticipation
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNN!!!! ONLY 3 MORE DAY TILL THE BIGGEST SHOW IN S.CALI !!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

lookin good al koolaid


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS IN THE HOUSE VOL 25


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@May 29 2008, 04:02 PM~10764878
> *BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS IN THE HOUSE VOL 25
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 29 2008, 08:17 PM~10766522
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THAT GOODTIMES WILL DEFINETLY BE THERE,REPPIN THE HOP EAST L.A STYLE.YOU KNOW THE SLOGAN.
WIN,LOSE,OR TIE,IT'S GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

JUST TALK TO ALEX HE SAID ITS ON SD :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10767995
> *JUST TALK TO ALEX HE SAID ITS ON SD :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 29 2008, 11:18 PM~10767890
> *uffin:
> *


 TWO MORE DAYS TILL THE BIG SHOW IN SAN DIEGO !!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 30 2008, 08:39 AM~10770164
> *TWO MORE DAYS TILL THE BIG SHOW IN SAN DIEGO !!!!!
> *


hay ma ma....
:nicoderm:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

U ALREADY KNOW "STRAIGHT GAME" IS GONNA PUT IT DOWN I'M CALLIN OUT THE SINGLE PUMPS WHO COME DOWN, EVERYONE IN DAYGO KNOWS I GOT THE HOTTEST SINGLE IN DAYGO, BUT I DON'T JUMP WITH BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS SO STEP IT UP IM ON THE FREEWAY ******, GREEN LUXURY SPORT "BIG $UGE"


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 30 2008, 08:39 AM~10770164
> *TWO MORE DAYS TILL THE BIG SHOW IN SAN DIEGO !!!!!
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats the prize 4 1st place radical hop


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@May 29 2008, 10:18 PM~10767884
> *YOU KNOW THAT GOODTIMES WILL DEFINETLY BE THERE,REPPIN THE HOP EAST L.A STYLE.YOU KNOW THE SLOGAN.
> WIN,LOSE,OR TIE,IT'S GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.
> *


WIN LOOSE ORCRY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 30 2008, 11:34 AM~10771470
> *whats the prize 4 1st place radical hop
> *


500 POUNDS OF LEAD I STILL GOT YOUR LICENCE PLATE ILL DROP IT BY AT REDS WHEN I GO BY THERE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10767995
> *JUST TALK TO ALEX HE SAID ITS ON SD :0
> *


DONT COME BACK LOOKING FOR BACK UP TO TEAM ALLSTARS SD GOING TO BREAK OFF THE CHIPPERS LETS HOP ALEX


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH VOL 25  5-31-08


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@May 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10774689
> *BIG FISH VOL 25   5-31-08
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 30 2008, 08:07 PM~10775017
> *:biggrin:
> *


are they going to be selling wristbands the day of move in??


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 30 2008, 02:39 PM~10772789
> *DONT COME BACK LOOKING FOR BACK UP TO TEAM ALLSTARS SD GOING TO BREAK OFF THE CHIPPERS LETS HOP ALEX
> *


----------



## DZNUTTZ (May 31, 2008)

looks like the car show isfull and sold out - they said no more 'day of show' regs. should be a big show


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 15 2008, 07:01 PM~10665610
> *:0
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: KOOL AID INT GONNA SERVE SHIT........SAN DIEGO ALL THE WAY THEY WILL SEE.....JUST LIKE IN SAN BERNADINO KOOL AID BROUGHT OUT THREE CARS ON A TOW TRUCK AND NEVER BROUGHT DOWN ONE......WHILE SAN DIEGO WAS SMASHIN ON MORE BOUNCE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

great show....later at night in the streets... :thumbsdown: hope anybody that was out last night is ok.


here a few ppick from last nigh....


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

vids from last night ( Not the best quality)

I
II
III
IV
V
that was it...had my cameragoing before the shooting, but the batteries fell out while i was running and ducking, so it dint save it..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOOTING? :0 THAT'S WHY THA PO POS SHUT NIGHT CRUISING DOWN BECAUSE THERE'S ALWAYS SOME RIDELESS FOOL ON THA HATIN TIP THAT WANTS MESS IT UP! BETTER TO STICK TO PICNIC AND CAR SHOWS! :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

what time was everyone out there?looks like i missed out.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10780598
> *what time was everyone out there?looks like i missed out.
> *


round 8, we were at FANMART but cops closed it out, then round 9 it was at 43rd, bout 1hr later to springvalley, till 11, place cleared out fast after the last shot....you dint miss much, no hopping, and the one that did hop, broke down...so not much of action...just lots of clean rides


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone got pics or video of my green luxury bumper checkin ****** yesterday


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm surprised cops lets anything go down on highland at all. they had it on lock after the lrm shows the past few years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: koo show!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 05:30 PM~10782578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics fern!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

amigos


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

klique


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

majestics


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

imperials


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

GROUPE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

DELEGATION CC


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10782708
> *GROUPE
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiiiice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 2 2008, 04:38 PM~10782634
> *nice pics fern!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10782735
> *niiiiiiiiiice!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dogg.. your going to be killing them at the indoor show..getherdone!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 05:59 PM~10782742
> *dogg.. your going to be killing them at the indoor show..getherdone!!!
> *


i got sum tricks up my sleeve!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@May 30 2008, 10:07 AM~10770811
> *U ALREADY KNOW "STRAIGHT GAME" IS GONNA PUT IT DOWN I'M CALLIN OUT THE  SINGLE PUMPS WHO COME DOWN, EVERYONE IN DAYGO KNOWS I GOT THE HOTTEST SINGLE IN DAYGO, BUT I DON'T JUMP WITH BULLSHIT CIRCUS CARS SO STEP IT UP IM ON THE FREEWAY ******, GREEN LUXURY SPORT "BIG $UGE"
> *


 HEY I WILL TRY YOU...AND NOT W MY LINCON COME ON DOWN. ON THE 4 AND I WILL GIVE YOU WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOUR......


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 05:55 PM~10782720
> *DELEGATION CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Who won Best of Show?


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Who won Best of Show?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Great show looks like it was packed! does anybody know how many entries? :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Jun 2 2008, 11:05 PM~10784587
> *Who won Best of Show?
> *


best in show was armandos 1959 conv.impala from individuals c.c. !!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 3 2008, 08:04 AM~10786447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 2 2008, 04:07 PM~10782068
> *I'm surprised cops lets anything go down on highland at all. they had it on lock after the lrm shows the past few years.
> *


highland has changed alot...no more cruzin glike before


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

any more pics?


good show..


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10782708
> *GROUPE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 2 2008, 05:54 PM~10782711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

STRAIGHT GAME PUTTING IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> STRAIGHT GAME PUTTING IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN


[/quote]

:0


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Much respect to the clubs and solo riders out in San Diego. Great looking cars, old school way, the best way... Too many clean ass paint jobs in one place..... Clean Cars, Cool Attitudes...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SO WHO TOOK THE HOPPING CONTEST...L.A. OR S.D. ?????


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 3 2008, 06:33 PM~10791813
> *SO WHO TOOK THE HOPPING CONTEST...L.A. OR  S.D. ?????
> *


SD


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 3 2008, 08:33 PM~10791813
> *SO WHO TOOK THE HOPPING CONTEST...L.A. OR  S.D. ?????
> *


 :biggrin: MAJESTICS SD... green 64 93`


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jun 3 2008, 09:06 AM~10787242
> *STRAIGHT GAME PUTTING IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG SUGE!!! HOLDIN DOWN I SEE!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

OTRAS RANFLAS DE TIJUAS</span>


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Jun 4 2008, 10:14 AM~10796716
> *:biggrin: MAJESTICS SD...  green 64 93`
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Munchin247_@Jun 3 2008, 06:38 PM~10791870
> *SD
> *


tijuana's orange regal took 1st place in the single pump


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jun 5 2008, 09:08 AM~10804772
> *tijuana's orange regal took 1st place in the single pump
> *


But it was in the radical single pump. The Burgandy towncar took it in the single pump street.


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jun 2 2008, 12:41 PM~10780863
> *Anyone got pics or video of my green luxury bumper checkin ****** yesterday
> *


WAS UP SUGE U DID YO THANG MAN KAR LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

lots of bad ass cars and fine ass women!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 3 2008, 08:04 AM~10786447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 2 2008, 04:32 PM~10782189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i heard southside CC from tijuas served koolaid..


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------

